# how can you put things under your avvie?



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sorry, haha

how do you do that?


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Make 500 posts and then it can be edited via the "My Controls" link towards the top of the page.


----------



## xJonny (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, only works on the default theme, I think.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

WOOT lol.. I've got a couple more to go. I plan on hitting 500 by telling off a n00b.


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 16, 2008)

500? that's long..

*sigh*


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

470 more


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

mimirochefort said:
			
		

> 500? that's long..
> 
> *sigh*



IF you are a contributing member it does not that all that long.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 16, 2008)

It goes by a lot faster if you don't pay attention to it. I have been on forums and reached 500 without even noticing.


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> It goes by a lot faster if you don't pay attention to it. I have been on forums and reached 500 without even noticing.



Erm.. but it shows u only at 145..


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Dont worry if you post like me i promise you will hit 500 in a month or two!
PS. look at my join date.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

249 to go.....
Hehe Moo you have reached 500 posts!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

My next target is 1000...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Dont worry if you post like me i promise you will hit 500 in a month or two!
> PS. look at my join date.



100% spammer, Raika.

@BankaiKirby: Yes I have reached 500 now. =P Shouldn't you be congratulating me? xD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah well at least you go an avatar next to your user name, I can't even do that!


----------



## dice (Nov 16, 2008)

Edragon said:
			
		

> skyman747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because you're not looking hard enough


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Dont worry if you post like me i promise you will hit 500 in a month or two!
> PS. look at my join date.


You can also be accused for spamming with so many posts in such a little time


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Edragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.. it is in the sticky..


----------



## Dark (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't wait for my 500th post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did 56 post in 2 days


----------



## Reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

Dang..
At least on other forums you have to be a DM or a mod to do it


----------



## Galacta (Dec 4, 2008)

Oops! Im late.
I reached 500 posts. Woot.


----------

